# My Panko Fish Breading



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thought I'd share how I prefer to fry fish. Makes an excellent fried flounder! 

Deep or pan fry, both work. 

1:4 crushed almond slivers to panko bread crumbs
beaten eggs + 1 tbsp milk
flour seasoned with Old Bay, salt and fresh cracked black pepper

Quantities depend on amount of fish.


Directions:
1. Bring fish to room temperature, pat dry. 
2. Crush almonds to size of Panko bread crumbs. Mix
3. Beat however many eggs you need with 1 tablespoon milk. 
4. Season flour with Old Bay, salt, and fresh black pepper. Light on the salt and Old Bay, good amount of fresh pepper. 

5. Heat oil to 350-365 degrees.
6. While heating, coat fillets in seasoned flour, shake off excess. 
7. Dip one at a time in egg wash, drip off excess.
8. Dip into Panko mix, pushing on firm, lightly shake off excess. 

9. Fry until golden brown, careful not to overcook fish trying to get it brown. 

The almonds really work well with the Panko, especially with flounder. Gives it an extra, but different, crunch and the almonds taste great. If you really want to impress, pan fry in butter. 

Panko breadcrumbs will either be in your grocery store's Asian section or with the flours, cornmeal, Italian breadcrumbs, that kinda stuff.


----------

